# Best and most reliable fogger EVER!



## flyonglideslope (Sep 20, 2016)

I hear and read constant talk about which fogger is better, Chauvet, ADJ, and others. I've also read so much about cleaning, using vinegar, having to throw away foggers after one use, etc. I said to myself that I want a fogger that won't break down, even if I have to spend more money, because Halloween only comes around once per year. I did not want to risk having a gummed-up, inoperative fogger. So I bought an Antari Wifi 800 fogger, and I am so glad I did. First off, the manufacturer does not recommend any cleaning at all. So away with all the vinegar crap! Two rules: I am not to let it run dry, and to top it off to the very top before storage. I do that. I have not had a gummed up fogger, and I've used it 6 times already, with three separate times on each of two separate years. So that's it! Also like that it is a true continuous run, or I can set it to run for a predetermined amount of time, or I can run it on demand. All controls are through an app on my android phone. Drawback: The fogger puts out it's own wifi signal, so I must accept that signal, and not another wifi signal, such as the router in my house, at the same time. I love this fogger. It appears to be very well built and sturdy too. If you want to keep your fogger, then why don't you try Antari's method of not letting it run dry, to keep it topped off for storage, and ditch the cleaning? It might work on your machine. You can thank me later!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We have an old fogger we probably got either at a Spirit store or Party City years ago. We use it once a year for Halloween, run all the fog juice out of it after use, then run tap water through it until dry, and store it empty. This year we did have to clear a little clog for the first time, but other than that, we've never had an issue with a gummed up fogger using our approach. Pretty much it comes down to this - whatever works for you, works:jol:


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

Not trying to disagree at all, but like Roxy said above, whatever works for you works. 

My big fogger, the 3000W, gets run hard and put away wet. I’ll fire it up over the summer once and again at the beginning of October. Never vinegar, never cleaned. It’s my work horse for the yard. 
I also don’t run anything other than Froggy’s juice. I wonder how much, if any, the better grade fog juice affects performance with storage issues. Three years on the big one, six years on the littler ones with no issues. 

Hope I’m not jinxing myself. Guess I need to run everything this weekend to make sure. 
Just in case.


----------

